# Cockapoo - Swansea



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

This dog was found in the Swansea area on 5th July, he had a collar but no tags, no chip.

Do you know who he belongs to?


----------



## Katie1168 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. What a handsome chap he is. I hope he has been reunited with his owner. I was in the same position as you on Saturday. I put a picture on Facebook got friends and my kids to like and repost and Rolo's owner was found a few hours later. Hope all goes well


----------



## Jamesfredette (Aug 14, 2013)

soo cute puppy, where did u got him and how much this doggy costed to u, i need to know it now that would reallybe great to hear


----------



## brucekrausse (Sep 9, 2013)

what happened to his eyes if i may ask ??


----------

